# Attempting a top knot



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

While I'm letting Nola's hair grow out I thought I would attempt a top knot to see if I could do it and how long she would leave it in. She did very well, I however need remedial training - better watch Hedy's videos again! I also attempted one on Dallas - it was similar to gator wrestling!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd love to see Nola in her topknot! Dallas sounds like my Hardy! Yes Gator wrestling is a perfect way to describe it!!! LOL!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

haha Gator wrestling :HistericalSmiley: Would love to see Nola with her top knot...Pictures please:aktion033:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

No photos yet - still pretty scraggly but at least she let me try unlike her sister who was a twisty, turning, wiggling mess!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Donna on your sig picture... Which poo is which? Thanks in advance, being new I would just love to be able to put a face with the one you are talking about  Maybe Nola will be such a good model that the others will want one too!!!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL @ Gator wrestling! Yes, Maggie & I do that dance too. But each day she gets better. I find it better & least resistance if she is tired. She is such a sleepy head in the morning & really doesn't want to come out of her crate, so mornings I take her outside & then we do her grooming before she has had a time to get wound up. lol 
But what seemed impossible at first, is so much easier! Nola will get used to it too, just stay at it daily! Good luck!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Donna on your sig picture... Which poo is which? Thanks in advance, being new I would just love to be able to put a face with the one you are talking about  Maybe Nola will be such a good model that the others will want one too!!!!


Dallas is the one on top, Lou is bottom left and Nola bottom right.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

But you know with the top knot you will have to start buying bows! LOL It never stops! I'm waiting on my first order of real doggie bows. I've been using baby/toddler type bows. Not the best, so can't wait to get some nice ones!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> Dallas is the one on top, Lou is bottom left and Nola bottom right.


 :ThankYou:They are all absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I still don't do a good topknot:blush:
You might ask Walter, he was trying so hard to put a topknot on Lucky, Walter if you see this how's the topknot going


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a great tutorial also:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks - that's a great tutorial


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My fluffs always have the ultimate worse topknots ever...and I do hair for a living. The only time they look perfect is when Carol (Chardy) does them when she is here visiting or when the groomer does it...I'm just settling for the all natural messy look for the time being


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

don't give up Donna == short hairs are super hard to do top knots and what makes US ALL go just BATTY is that these tiny shorter hair top knots pop out or loosen way quicker then the longer top knots

also the type of hair makes a difference too == i recently played with the new SHOW line of products and the hair got so silky that the bands just SLID off for even Tweety -- which made changing her topknots a breeze cuz the band didn't need cutting == just sliding off

so hang it there=== way easier to do a long hair top knot ^_^ ...just need that darn hair to grow!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I still don't do a good topknot:blush:
> You might ask Walter, he was trying so hard to put a topknot on Lucky, Walter if you see this how's the topknot going


Actually it is going well. At first I had a little bobble head. Then he tried to take it out by brushing his head against the chair. Now, I use his favorite brush, put him in the bathroom sink, so he is at the right height, found the right bands, and everything is going well. Thanks for asking.

My advice is that it is just hair, so it grows back and be patient and it becomes easier.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Actually it is going well. At first I had a little bobble head. Then he tried to take it out by brushing his head against the chair. Now, I use his favorite brush, put him in the bathroom sink, so he is at the right height, found the right bands, and everything is going well. Thanks for asking.
> 
> My advice is that it is just hair, so it grows back and be patient and it becomes easier.


awesome, Lucky must be such a good little guy:wub::wub: you need to take a picture. Matilda loves to rub her head on her bed right after I spend all the time getting her groomed:w00t: I give up:innocent:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! The hair on her head is a bit longer but the stuff right above her eyes is what I need to wait on - she has some wild "eyebrows" at the moment! It's sticking straight up so it looks like someone scared the bajeezus out of her! Patience is not one of my strong suits unfortunately!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Donna we have those wild eyebrow hairs too , and sometimes i get crazy and snip them off with scissors cuz i lose my mind ....then i just have to start over again ...with growing them out

Thankfully we are not alone.... Even my skin kids have the weird flyaways floating over their eyes...for church i have to follow my girls around with hair gel to keep the hair out of their eyes

Sigh...the dogs...the kids...there is a reason i hate brushing my own hair...and i actually rarely ever bother to .. 😄. Go TEAM TOP KNOT


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Donna, I am trying Chrisman's SHOW Premium product called Picture Perfect for the wild hairs. It works pretty good! Go check out the Grooming posts that Hedy started with the SHOW Premium products and you will see a few of us have used it & like the results!


----------

